# for those of you who like dogs...



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

feel free to subscribe to my new blog devoted mainly to my poodley girls: http://llama-vlada.blogspot.com/

i won't have the energy and discipline to keep it going if no one reads it and comments on it.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay I couldn't seem to sign on my accounts to comment, so =( here it is here!

"Llama has the cutest antics. I squealed and loled through the entire thing. I think I died when I read she 'mutters' :lol: Those are two lovely girls. I can't wait to read about Vlada too!

PS: love the names."


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

xspiked said:


> Okay I couldn't seem to sign on my accounts to comment, so =( here it is here!
> 
> "Llama has the cutest antics. I squealed and loled through the entire thing. She's such a lovely dog too. So is Vlada haha. Thanks for sharing. I think I died when I read she 'mutters' :lol: I love her interaction with Vlada. Hope to read more about Vlada.
> 
> PS: love the names."


oh, glad you liked it.  i will certainly write more about Vlada--i just put out all the Llama stuff because her birthday is tomorrow. <3


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

aww how sweet x


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

pammie said:


> aww how sweet x


this is my first animal blog.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love it and I could totally visualize the stories


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I love it and I could totally visualize the stories


thank you.  i'll be writing more about their diets, health issues/concerns, etc too. ideally, i'd like to scan and post some parts of the dog books i really like, but i don't really have the scanning capacity at home, so i might do it at school later in the year. also owning dogs when you have a severe physical disability has some challenges. i'll actually write about that over the weekend.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yesterday's post is about Llama's b-day.


----------

